# Question for fellow Betta breeders.



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi everyone. I have a CT male that I would like to spawn. I have him in a 10gal tank, with a heater, some plant, and a Styrofoam cup in the corner. The water is about six inches deep. Anyhow, I have him in the tank with a pineapple CT female, she is ready to spawn. The male seems to be a little over aggressive. He'll swim around the vase that the female is in with his mouth open like he's wanting to bite her and flaring at the same time. He's not built a bubble nest and I know that's not mandatory. I am really afraid for my female I don't want him to kill her. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want to spawn them you have to release her.


RC


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

True. I just wish there was a way I could get him to calm down. I really don't want him to hurt her. Thanks.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the thing is, if you want to spawn betta, you risk injure either one of them. you have to release them in order for them to spawn. there is no way to clam down either male or the female. the only thing you can do is give more hiding place( but not too much) for the female and reduce the chance of her getting kill. spawning betta usually have either the male or female or both fish have fin or other physical damage. if you don't want your fish getting hurt the best way to deal with it is don't spawn the fish at all.


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Alright. I guess tomorrow I will put them together. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

Did you say that it is not needed for the male to build a bubble nest. My male just flares at my female but she is showing strips so should I let her go?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The male does not need to build a bubblenest before he spawns. He will build one as they spawn.


RC


----------

